# BBS RS/RM stainless bolts in BBS RX-II? Yes? No?



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

Long story short, I found (yes, found) a broken bolt on my BBS RX-IIs when I was washing my car before h2o. I swapped to some steelies recently, and took my RX-IIs apart, completely, over the weekend. 

When I found the broken bolt, I emailed BBS in October, and they accused me of trying to take the wheels apart, of being a newb, etc, got lippy with me, and then told me they don't supply bolts to end users because they don't trust them to do it properly, and don't want to be held liable. 

So, I have 62 intact, non-corroded titanium bolts from my RX-IIs. One broke when I was taking it out, and another broke sometime before h2o in September.

I can order 2 new titanium bolts from BFI, or I can order a complete set, 64 bolts, of the stainless variety from BFI. I was looking at gold bolts because they would look bad ass with the color scheme I'm going for. 

The gold bolts are meant for the RS and RM wheels, but are the same length and thread as my RX-II bolts - M7x1.0x24mm. Do you guys know if there's a reason why BBS used titanium on the RX-II wheels or would stainless be okay?


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

Threads are useless without pics, I suppose. So here are some. :thumbup:

Supposedly corrosion of the aluminum, which has me worried.









If that's corrosion of the aluminum, 95% of that is corrosion of the faces sticking to the threads. The barrel's threads have next to no corrosion in them. Once I get all of the corrosion out of the faces, is it still safe? The bolts are M7x1, so what if the holes end up being 9mm?

Here's what a hole looks like with a bolt out.









I can try and get better pictures if you guys need them, but I'm limited to a cell phone.

Two split.









62 bolts out whole, 2 broken, have one broken bolt's head.









Both broken bolts look like this.









Next to no corrosion in the threads of the barrel. Corrosion on the barrel, yeah, but not much in the threads.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

No you cant use RS/RM bolts


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No you cant use RS/RM bolts


That's what I was thinking, but I was hoping to use the gold RS/RM bolts. Oh well, I'll just get the titanium ones powder coated or something.

... or order a set of your Tarmacs... :thumbup:


----------

